# Zobel Network



## Guest (Feb 11, 2010)

I've got a pair of DIY 6.5" mid/1" tweeter Dynaudio equipped mini monitors with a simple 6db crossover using single elements, and I'd like to add a Zobel network to the mids. The mid's crossover is an inductor in series, and it would seem to me that adding a Zobel network would turn the crossover from a first order filter into into a 2nd order, and if it does will the mids then be out of phase with the tweeters?


----------



## dyohn (Apr 17, 2008)

No, adding a Zobel will not alter the crossover topology.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2010)

OK, thank you for the response. I tried the Zobel network last night and I was startled at how different my speakers sounded - soundstage depth increased dramatically, images are larger, and the bass is more tuneful. Good stuff, and my only complaint is that even with the tweeters padded down the speakers are now a bit too bright. I'll play around with Zobel values (5.2 uf cap and 6.5 resistor), and I'm guessing that lowering the resistor values by a couple of ohms will roll the mids off a bit and give me a less bright presentation.


----------

